# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  SRS Audio Sandbox - улучшение качества звука на ПК

## voroniy

SRS Labs выпустила программу Audio Sandbox, которая  может стать реальным конкурентом Dolby на домашних компьютерах. На  первый взгляд, Audio Sandbox можно сухо назвать большим звуковым  плагином, но при подробном рассмотрении всё оказывается намного  интереснее. Интуитивно понятный интерфейс не дает запутаться в  многочисленных настройках, которые могут превратить даже обычные  двухполосные колонки в мини-систему, воспроизводящую высококачественный  звук.   

   
 Уже при первом запуске можно реально ощутить разницу в звучании.  Sandbox предлагает максимальные возможности для настройки звука, которые  разбиты на три основных категории: Music, Movie и Games. Для  прослушивания музыки традиционно настройки можно выбрать в зависимости  от жанра. Приятное удивление вызвали возможности программы для игрового и  видео режимов. Как для игр, так и для фильмов настройки выставляются в  зависимости от жанра (например, action или RTS, комедия или боевик). У  любителей интернет-телефонии интерес вызовет закладка Voice,  предлагающая улучшить качество для Podcast и VoIP.
Русификатор - есть
Таблетка   -    есть
Размер      -    7,8Mb
Ссылка на скачивание:
http://extabit.com/file/28xms90zpcz2n

----------


## Gubitel

Согласен классная прога!

----------

